# /dev/lp0 not found

## Drewgrange

I've gotten through the printing guide up until it comes time to type in cat test.txt > /dev/lp0

I get the message that it doesn't exist. I have parport and lp both loaded. lsmod brings back 

parport [lp]

lp (unused)

Before I had gotten parport (unused), but I changed the parallel port in my BIOS from Esomething+Esomething (stupid memory) to default, which got me parport [ld]

Anything else I can try? Any other info that might be helpful?

----------

## Ian

i have this problem too.  i thought i didn't have the right kernel options compiled, not so sure now.  i can't test, as i'm halfway through compiling open office, not about to stop :p.

if someone has a solution, there will be not one, but two happy people!  :Smile: 

----------

## Drewgrange

A small addition, I switched back to the Esoemthing+Esomething and tried each Esomething spereately and each time got the same result, so forget about that part of my post. I also tried chaning the Plug and Play OS option in the bios from no to yes and that also didn't change anything.

----------

## Drewgrange

Ian, hopefully this works for you as well. I didn't think I needed parport_pc, but apparently I did. Try enabling that, then modprobing parport_pc. After that I was able to see lp0

----------

## Ian

what exactly is "parport_pc"?  i've enabled a bunch of stuff dealing with the parallel port, but nothing's working :p.

----------

## Drewgrange

When you're selecting modules in the kernel, its the one that says enable PC support, you should see it when you select the parport module

----------

## Drewgrange

Also, I'm not 100% positive, but I think this is one of the things that made mine not work (I changed a few things at once and then it worked,, so I'll never know  :Smile:  ), in /etc/modules.autoload, but them in this order: parport, parport_pc, lp

And search the forums for parport, theres a thread where someone explains to add a line alias parport_lowlevel parport_pc to a file. I can't remember the file so just search around and you should be able to find it

----------

